# Great article on the science of "penetration"



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Bullet Effectiveness ? what?s the big deal about 12? penetration anyway? | Shooting The Bull


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Great read!


----------

